# son protecting mom dog



## shresta (May 6, 2009)

> here's an amasing article i came through


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXNDcNxBgyY

NY Bronx Dog Protects Injured Mother Dog On Deegan Expressway
May 14, 2009

NY Bronx Dog Protects Injured Mother Dog On Deegan Expressway. Some of you might think that New York city is a dog eat dog world, especially during New York Citys’ rush hour driving…but two canines prove that is anything but the truth.
Just before 6:30AM, a 9 year old female yellow lab chow mix ran onto the Major Deegan Expressway and was hit by an oncoming car at exit 3. That’s when another dog, her son, ran to the rescue.
It turns out that the injured dogs son was on to the rescue. Stopping traffic, right there on the busy highway. The second dog wouldn’t let anyone near his mother. He barked at traffic, police officers and anyone trying to help.
NY finest, tried to coax the dog (Husky) into a cruiser but all they got an earful.
The Deegan, at that hour is very busy, but New Yorkers slowed to a trickle. Drivers tried to maneuver around the scene, and the dog let them have it.
NY finest finally got close enough to lift the injured dog onto a sheet and place her gently inside a cruiser and whisked her off to a vet.
Mean while, police were left to try and get the other dog, off the freeway and too safety. But, he would have nothing to do with the officers, that’s when the brave pooch protector took off.
It started off as a slow speed chase, then a high speed chase. The dog dodged vehicles, changed direction and ran head on into traffic.
NY Bronx Dog Protects Injured Mother Dog On Deegan Expressway as NY’s finest backed up the highway, not sure which way the dog was going to break next, until about 45-minutes later, the dog was given a police escort onto an exit ramp, and traffic flowed again.
Meantime, the injured dog was on her way to help to an animal care and control center in East Harlem, she was given pain medication and made comfortable and looked her over by their vet.
“She (Chili) was alert, she picked up her head, she knew she was getting help,” said vet tech Lisa Ortiz.
The lad mix had a broken leg and possibly some internal bleeding. She also wore no ID, but her owner saw the drama on TV, went to the vet center and whisked her away to an animal hospital.
The owner told animal control that the other dog, who he also owns, was all ready back home and safe and sound.
Ortiz continued, “the relationship between the dogs explains a lot. It was heartwarming, they look out for each other,” she stated.



*here's another one*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofpYRITtLSg


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, what a nutty story... such a good boy... i'm glad they both got the help they need.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool.


----------

